# Sobig.X



## Heiko (26 Mai 2003)

Ich werde zur Zeit mit diesen Sobigs (A und B) zugeschüttet. Das gabs jetzt längere Zeit nicht mehr.
Hat jemand die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Devilfrank (26 Mai 2003)

Nö, alles ruhig.
In vier Tagen isses vorbei.
 :tröst:


----------



## Devilfrank (1 Juni 2003)

Und weiter gehts.
[email protected]
Due to an increased rate of submissions, Symantec Security Response has upgraded [email protected] from a Category 2 to a Category 3 as of June 1, 2003. 

[email protected] is a mass-mailing worm that sends itself to all the email addresses, purporting to have been sent by Microsoft ([email protected]). The worm finds the addresses in the files with the following extensions: 

.wab 
.dbx 
.htm 
.html 
.eml 
.txt

NOTE: The worm de-activates on June 8, 2003, and therefore, the last day on which the worm will spread is June 7, 2003.


Also Known As: W32/[email protected] [McAfee], Win32/Sobig.C [ESET], Sobig.C [F-Secure], I-Worm.Sobig.c [KAV] 
Type: Worm 
Infection Length: About 59kb 
Systems Affected: Windows 95, Windows 98, Windows NT, Windows 2000, Windows XP, Windows Me 
Systems Not Affected: Windows 3.x, Macintosh, OS/2, UNIX, Linux 

More info:
http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/[email protected]


----------



## Heiko (1 Juni 2003)

Komisch - bei mir ist seit zwei Tagen Ruhe... :gruebel:


----------

